# Migrer Outlook pc vers Mail par eudora outbox cleaner



## florian13 (1 Juin 2007)

Nouveau switcher ayant acheté un macbook , j'ai naturellement voulu transférer mes anciens mails d'outlook  de mon ancien pc 
vers mail du macbook

Après avoir regardé sur le net , j'ai trouvé cette procédure  chez clubic.com
http://www.clubic.com/article-74044-4-transferer-mail-outlook-express-thunderbird-mac.html

Qui en gros préconise :
1 Installer sur le pc thunderbird .  Et thunderbird importe les fichiers outlook (facilement )
2 Récupérer le fichier mbox de thunderbird ( ce que j'ai fait sur un disque dur externe )
3 Sur le mac : installer eudora mailbox cleaner 
4 Récupérer sur le mac les fichiers thunderbird ( pour moi sur le dd externe ) et faire un drag et drop 
sur l'icone eudora mailbox cleaner (valable pour eudora et aussi thunderbird ) 

Effectivement en sélectionnant les fichiers (sans extension ) les messages ont défilés rapidement 
(ce qui prouve que l'import et la conversion s'est bien effectué)

En allant sur mail il y bien un dossier import (en réalité 2 car j'ai fait 2 imports) 
sur la barre latérale 

Comme mentionné dans la procédure clubic je vais dans le menu BAL et la il faut "reconstruire "
à l'aide de la sélection reconstruire en bas du menu 

Et c'est bien mon problème car "reconstruire " est en grisé et non inactif, ce qui m'empeche de
reconstruire les fichiers .

Ai je oublié de fermer mail avant de convertir les fichiers ? Je ne sais pas d'ou vient le problème 

Par contre je m'aperçois en faisant une recherche dans spotlight sur un message ancien que je l'ai bien 
dans les résultaats spotlight 
Donc les messages sont bien semble t-il converti mais inaccessible dans mail car impossible à reconstruire 

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée ? . Merci de me l'exposer tout en étant précis et compréhensif
(nouveau adepte de mac depuis 3 jours ! )


----------



## florian13 (2 Juin 2007)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Raviol (9 Mars 2008)

Après plusieurs tentatives de switch des messageries. Cette méthode est celle qui a fonctionné le mieux dans mon cas. Le passage indirecte de thunderbird à mail sans cet utilitaire a laissé beaucoup de message en route.

Pour répondre à la question, il faut d'abord aller dans l'arborescence des imports pour pouvoir avoir accès à l'option reconstruire. Il faut reconstruire chaque sous répertoire manuellement.


----------

